
The Death of British Business - smacktoward
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/10/18/brexit-death-of-british-business/
======
osullivj
That's why I voted remain, despite all my misgivings about the ECB buying
Greek govt debt off German and French banks to save them, and the bullying of
Ireland, Italy, Spain and Portugal.

------
isral
good one!

